
Fighting AI with AI - LandDestroyer
https://medium.com/fighting-ai-with-ai/fighting-ai-with-ai-5ab7a20401d5
======
mtmail
Overwriting the EXIF geo headers of an image file
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Exif#Geolocation](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Exif#Geolocation))
is hardly AI.

